# Charging For Your Brews



## chopdog (28/10/10)

hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone has a donation jar next to their font or fridge. Dont get me wrong I love having people over and sampling my brew but recently when me and a couple of mates had a decent session in the garage, before they left they threw a couple of bucks each on the bar and said that they wanted to put some cash toward my next brew. I had never thought about it before as even before I brewed I would always make sure that I had beer in the fridge just incase someone was to stop in(thats what I told the wife was the reason that i stocked so much any way). But it sort of made a bit of sense since we had migrated from the weekly pub meet to the weekly garage meet. Whats everyones views on this :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Spoonta (28/10/10)

if thay like your beer and are willing to throw you some coin why not


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/10/10)

Eh, I'm not a fan of it. For one it makes me feel like I look a bit skint and stingy, but also my friends tend to bring over beer, snacks etc when they come over for whatever reason. I also go over their place and have their beer and food- so in the end it all balances out. No need for a tip jar IMO.


----------



## Phoney (28/10/10)

Yeah It all starts here. 

And before you know it you'll have a fully functional bar in your garage. Word will eventually spread beyond your circle of buddies and it'll become a local hotspot with randoms off the street coming in every night. You'll eventually become too busy being a full time barman to sit around and drink. Your wife wont be happy about it at first, But then she'll decide to start singing for the crowd in scantily dressed attire. All the guys will be whistling and carrying on... This will eventually make you jealous. So you'll tell your wife to stop. But she enjoys the limelight! She's not stopping for you. Then all of your buddies wives will get pissed off that they're all at your house every night drinking and perving at your missus. So you decide to invite them over to drag them all out and get them away from your wife and close down your garage bar thats getting out of control..... and then.... wait. What am I saying? That was just an episode of Family Guy I watched the other day.

Never mind.


----------



## cdbrown (28/10/10)

I recently had an oktoberfest party at my place and a few of them suggested putting a jar for people that wanted to donate. I would never ask and didn't have any place for people to put "tips" as it was my birthday party and they'd got me gifts (2L glass boot!). In future there will be a stien sitting there if people want to help contribute towards future brews then great, if not then great as well.


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

LmfarseO


----------



## Acasta (28/10/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Yeah It all starts here.
> 
> And before you know it you'll have a fully functional bar in your garage. Word will eventually spread beyond your circle of buddies and it'll become a local hotspot with randoms off the street coming in every night. You'll eventually become too busy being a full time barman to sit around and drink. Your wife wont be happy about it at first, But then she'll decide to start singing for the crowd in scantily dressed attire. All the guys will be whistling and carrying on... This will eventually make you jealous. So you'll tell your wife to stop. But she enjoys the limelight! She's not stopping for you. Then all of your buddies wives will get pissed off that they're all at your house every night drinking and perving at your missus. So you decide to invite them over to drag them all out and get them away from your wife and close down your garage bar thats getting out of control..... and then.... wait. What am I saying? That was just an episode of Family Guy I watched the other day.
> 
> Never mind.



haha, im reading this and thinking.. hmmm Sounds familiar!
Love family guy.

Also, i guess it depends if your mates return the favor. If its always at your house and your beer, im sure its fair for them to chip in. However if they bring stuff over, or have you to their house and don't take money, you probably shouldn't either.


----------



## Gout (28/10/10)

my mates normally bring some good beers over to sample alongside mine and that's fine by me. There are a few that come just to drink mine and a tip jar would not change this lol

All in all i like giving them a sample of my beers given the interest they show in it


----------



## MHB (28/10/10)

Go to Gaol, Go directly to Gaol, Do not pass Go, Dont collect $200.

MHB


----------



## Lecterfan (28/10/10)

I never "charge" friends overtly if people come to my place for a quick visit or if I've invited them to come and have a few beers. BUT, I do have a couple of friends who are on a tight budget like me and they contribute now and again to some ingredients so that they can get a cheap, good quality slab out of it.

I also use my beers as part of a barter system with a couple of other friends who supply me with their respective goods...one does the tastiest olives this side of the equator.

I think reciprocity of some description is important if it is regular and if it is a signifcant (subjectively signifcant to you) portion of your brew. I think you got out of it pretty easy becasue they offered, you didn't ask.

Being a full time student with no other income I would be chuffed, but I've never cared much in the past (when I was working) unless I had most of a batch smashed in one setting or something. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (28/10/10)

If my friends enjoy my beers it makes me happy. If they enjoy the meals I cook for them it makes me happy.

I've been reciprocated many times. My currency is beer and food. If someone wanted to fix me up with a few dollars I'd tell them to put into some ingredients and come round and have a brewday (or just to put it back in their pocket and not be silly).


----------



## proudscum (28/10/10)

Ask them to come over and give the old mash tun a tickle for you,that way you might get them hooked on Brewing as well.Then you can try their brews as well.


----------



## fcmcg (28/10/10)

We had 40 people around for the first Grand Final....
We lit the wood fired pizza oven .....
I supplied the dough...people bought toppings....they cooked about 60 pizzas
As a few acquantances would be there , i put a tip jar next to my glass cupboard , in the garage... i started it with 5c
I had 4 different beers on tap during the day... 72 litres...
They drank the lot...even my californian common that i saved til last...
Everyone raved about the beers...
Next morning....
There was 5c in the tip jar...which i put in...
You get that on the big jobs...


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/10/10)

MHB said:


> Go to Gaol, Go directly to Gaol, Do not pass Go, Don’t collect $200.
> 
> MHB



I think you'll find that Australian Governments now spell it 'jail' (look near the bottom in the 'Drugs' section). Also, the official spelling used by the government is now 'program' and not 'programme'.


----------



## MarkBastard (28/10/10)

The 'Program Files' directory in Windows have killed 'Programme' :-(

By the way I've never done this but if I had the boys over regularly and they drunk home brew I'd put a tip jar out for sure. Just to cover ingredients. If it's $4 a schooner or more at the pub and you can make a schooner at home for 50 cents then expecting your friends to put in 50 cents per schooner isn't being a tight arse. No one loses except the government and I hate those pricks.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/10)

I wish I had friends to come to my house and drink beer with me


----------



## manticle (28/10/10)

If I get invited for dinner at someone else's house I don't expect to have to pay for ingredients. That's why the guests bring drinks usually. 

I had a few friends around last weekend and spent over $200 on ingredients, cooked all day (and a few hours the night before) while my partner cleaned, decorated and made dough for dessert doughnuts. They drank some of my beer and cider, our homemade sangria and the expensive tequila we bought. In return they provided us with friendship and entertainment and from experience I know they will provide us with some great hospitality in the next few months. One of them is an enthusiastic and superb cook and a great host. He doesn't brew and he doesn't have a tip jar.

Personally I see a difference between putting a tip jar out and a couple of mates offering something because they drank all your brew - a tip jar to me seems slightly insulting.


----------



## winkle (28/10/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I wish I had friends to come to my house and drink beer with me



Well I'd visit ya and drink all your dark ales, but your always in Bundy these days - so I have to make my own  .


----------



## Silo Ted (28/10/10)

I'm thinking of having a tip jar on my fridge just so the wife can pay for half of each bloody batch she drinks, but is always mysteriously too busy to help me make it. The 'can I help, dear' stopped long ago when I suggested she might wish to do the cleaning-up and maybe pay occasionally for the big sacks I bring home  (she may even buy some grain one day)

The upside is that she'll drink any old rubbish, so the less-than great brews are still enjoyed by someone instead of being tipped down the drain. She's the only one I know who would happily face my high IBU, uncarbonated, infected dirty Amarillo Lager experiment without flinching.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/10/10)

[quoteI wish I had friends to come to my house and drink beer with me [/quote]

Party at Brad's place, everyone !


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/10)

Why not. I'm selling crack to their kids already.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/10)

winkle said:


> Well I'd visit ya and drink all your dark ales, but your always in Bundy these days - so I have to make my own  .



Tell me about it, and I dont even get time to drink the bundy beers. Although when I'm up here at the end of next month I will be trying to drink their beers (might even have a couple of cents for their tip jars) and I promise I wont do a chappo this time Kev.

On an upside when I get home tmorw arv I get to clean the brewer and crush almost 25kg of grain(marga will not be happy) ready for a double 60L batch brewday on saturday.

sorry to OP for the off topic but I did mention tip jars  

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/10)

bradsbrew said:


> tip jars



What did the Leper say to the Prostitute?

Keep the tip.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/10)

More often than not, people coming to a day-in-the-shade event at my place will bring along some snacks, or a bottle or two.

I personally brew because I like the craft, the methods, the process. I pay to put ingredients through my setup in the various ways that I'm experimenting with, and I happen to end up with some free tasty beers at the end of it, a large fraction of which I give away. If my mates come over to share those free beers with me, then all the better. Some will do the same for me, others can't or won't, but that's fine.

A tip jar suggests that you're doing something above-and-beyond being a mate and sharing the love. Feedback and occasional compliments fill my tip jar just fine.


----------



## black_labb (28/10/10)

I've given my girlfriends brother a few 6ers for 5$ in the past. If we have a beer together he can have a couple at no charge but I (and i think he does) feel that giving them away for him to take to a party/whatever is taking advantage of the situation a bit as its a one way street. 

It depends on the situation. if your place is becoming a "free pub" then I'd support the idea for people to drop some change in there. if its you inviting friends over i'd say dont, but if its an expected thing for people to drop by at a certain time for some beers it could be worthwhile. 
The worst thing is you cant really ask people as then they will feel guilty and do it out of guilt instead of being happy to do it that way. 

If people are coming by with anything to share then i wouldnt. maybe organise for pizza or a bbq ect when people are over that is organised by the others.


----------



## O'Henry (28/10/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I think you'll find that Australian Governments now spell it 'jail' (look near the bottom in the 'Drugs' section). Also, the official spelling used by the government is now 'program' and not 'programme'.



I'll spell it programme till I die. I don't care what the government says. And it is still gaol too.


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/10)

If you're getting the "Free Pub" locals turning up all the time ... teach them how to brew! 

Failing that, get them to come round and brew with you. You'll soon weed out the dickheads.


----------



## Batz (28/10/10)

> Charging For Your Brews



Never !

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/10)

I'm a brewer not a publican.


----------



## Kleiny (28/10/10)

The more my friends drink the more i can Brew, Bring it on

They do usually bring snacks and maybe some of their own brewed beer so all is square, no money involved EVER

What they drink here i drink at their place next week. It all squares up

Kleiny


----------



## Muggus (28/10/10)

I'm happy to take special favours for beer...


----------



## Phoney (28/10/10)

Mind you, I brew & charge a mate of mine.

It works like this; he's an ex AG brewer, now living in an apartment and has a busy job so doesn't have the time nor the room to brew. But he does have a kegerator. So every couple of months or so he pays me $50 to fill up a 19L corny and gives me a hand on brew day. In the end I get the remainder 3 or 4L out of the batch for myself to bottle. 

It probably works out about even when you work out ingredients / time / electricity etc put in. Im happy because I get to brew more which I love doing, gives me more experience and 3 - 4L of beer for nothing. He's happy because he gets a keg full of craftbeer quality brew at homebrew prices.

Yes, this arrangement is probably not-so-legal, but at least it's a victimless crime, right?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/10)

Muggus said:


> I'm happy to take special favours for beer...



So you've had Chappo over at your place too hey Muggus?


----------



## manticle (28/10/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Yes, this arrangement is probably not-so-legal, but at least it's a victimless crime, right?



Not really. I've had a few issues lately with limping and I think it may be related. I've also had my washing machine break down seven times in the last month.


----------



## bcp (28/10/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Mind you, I brew & charge a mate of mine.
> 
> It works like this; he's an ex AG brewer, now living in an apartment and has a busy job so doesn't have the time nor the room to brew. But he does have a kegerator. So every couple of months or so he pays me $50 to fill up a 19L corny and gives me a hand on brew day. In the end I get the remainder 3 or 4L out of the batch for myself to bottle.
> 
> ...



An arrangement between friends is not the same as the open market. I quote the case of Sir Francis Drawbanks vs John Quigsley esquire in Hampshire in 1754, where Quigsley's friends put a halfpenny each for a share of a pig on a spit. Drawbanks wanted Quigsley executed for tax evasion. "The scum riseth against the cream," quoth Drawbanks. "Socialism doth be ahead of its time." But Drawbanks didn't win his case, because the magistrate was drunk and didn't care. "I like pork," said the magistrate. Drawbanks felt that this kind of case was offtopic and would be the 'ruination of our fair site.'
Edit - sorry but that belgian on an empty stomach...


----------



## redlegger (28/10/10)

Im just stoked when my mates ask me for another glass before i offer them one 
means im doing something right!


----------



## rotten (28/10/10)

redlegger9 said:


> Im just stoked when my mates ask me for another glass before i offer them one
> means im doing something right!



What he said. I really enjoy handing a glass to my mates and hearing the responses. Unlike some I share the good ones, not the shite ones.


----------



## fasty73 (28/10/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Yeah It all starts here.
> 
> And before you know it you'll have a fully functional bar in your garage. Word will eventually spread beyond your circle of buddies and it'll become a local hotspot with randoms off the street coming in every night. You'll eventually become too busy being a full time barman to sit around and drink. Your wife wont be happy about it at first, But then she'll decide to start singing for the crowd in scantily dressed attire. All the guys will be whistling and carrying on... This will eventually make you jealous. So you'll tell your wife to stop. But she enjoys the limelight! She's not stopping for you. Then all of your buddies wives will get pissed off that they're all at your house every night drinking and perving at your missus. So you decide to invite them over to drag them all out and get them away from your wife and close down your garage bar thats getting out of control..... and then.... wait. What am I saying? That was just an episode of Family Guy I watched the other day.
> 
> ...






MHB said:


> Go to Gaol, Go directly to Gaol, Do not pass Go, Don't collect $200.
> 
> MHB


In Australia it's jail. Not that I would know anything about JAIL. Unless you meant he was scoring a goal, goal, goal.


----------



## kocken42 (28/10/10)

The vast majority of my enjoyment of brewing comes from creating great beer (some of the time) which friends taste and say "This is great stuff!". 

Brewing is a hobby, and with any hobby there are costs involved (Surfing (boards/wax/fuel), Crafts (glue/paper/paint) etc.) If you became an awesome surfer, you wouldn't expect your friends to have to pay to watch you, or donate funds so that you could afford better equipment. Just as if you were knitting heaps of scarves and saying "Here, try this scarf on! It's for you", you wouldn't expect or ask for money. 

The scenario completely changes the minute one of your friends asks you to brew some beer for them, and then it's completely up to you whether you charge for ingredients + some for your time, or do it for free because you're great mates.


----------



## DUANNE (28/10/10)

had a bloke the other week who tried my beer and decided he liked it so much he wanted to buy more off me. he couldnt understand when i said ill just give him a couple of bottles for free ,it actually made him feel like he was being stingy .i just had to explain that if someone really enjoys my beer that much then thats more than enough of a trade for me.much more satisfying than money.


----------



## fasty73 (28/10/10)

Depends on the situation, if mates come over EVERY week instead of going to the pub, then fine, chip in a few bucks each. If it's a one off, then hell no, money shouldn't be changed hands. I give some of my mates at work a stubby here and there to just taste and love thier feedback, wouldn't expect one cent for it. But as OP they are going to his house EVERY week instead of the pub, I would appreciate the few bucks for the brewing costs too. I also brew for the love of it and hearing my workmates say "this is bloody nice". Just saying it depends on the situation, as long as you don't have people coming over at all hours to buy a 2 litre bottle like the other guy busted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nick JD (28/10/10)

I bring out the 8% Rauchbier when people think they're onto a good thing. 

Joke's on them - it's VB and Bongwater.


----------



## rotten (28/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I bring out the 8% Rauchbier when people think they're onto a good thing.
> 
> Joke's on them - it's VB and Bongwater.



Nice combination there.
Brings back memories of a miss spent youth at the end of the night, when co-ordination not as it used to be.


----------



## fasty73 (28/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> I bring out the 8% Rauchbier when people think they're onto a good thing.
> 
> Joke's on them - it's VB and Bongwater.



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/10/10)

Batz said:


> Never !
> 
> Batz


Nev-er ever.
GB


----------



## michael_aussie (28/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> I'm thinking of having a tip jar on my fridge just so the wife can pay for half of each bloody batch she drinks, but is always mysteriously too busy to help me make it. The 'can I help, dear' stopped long ago when I suggested she might wish to do the cleaning-up and maybe pay occasionally for the big sacks I bring home  (she may even buy some grain one day)
> 
> The upside is that she'll drink any old rubbish, so the less-than great brews are still enjoyed by someone instead of being tipped down the drain. She's the only one I know who would happily face my high IBU, uncarbonated, infected dirty Amarillo Lager experiment without flinching.


Sounds like a great wife!!!

Mine drinks too much of my beer too!


----------



## matr (28/10/10)

rotten said:


> Nice combination there.
> Brings back memories of a miss spent youth at the end of the night, when co-ordination not as it used to be.



& it's not just the drinking of the bong water that sucks.. It's also the bong water that dribbles out of the shotty and all over the front of you that stinks for hours!!!


----------



## Barley Belly (28/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> In Australia it's jail. Not that I would know anything about JAIL. Unless you meant he was scoring a goal, goal, goal.



I think you'll find in Australia it's Gaol, not the American Jail.


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/10)

A great read.
Some mates asked me a couple of years back how much I'd charge to brew a batch. I refused - a combination cos I didn't want to, and also I couldn't put an exact figure on it! B) 
Nah, If you're going to "charge" for your beer I fully believe in the Barter system/beer economy (those Tooheys ad's are funny).

In the end, I'm more than happy to share my beer between friends. If anyone wants to contribute, they do with their company. 
I'm into this hobby (obsession) for the love of it, not for the money.


----------



## petesbrew (28/10/10)

Barley Belly said:


> I think you'll find in Australia it's Gaol, not the American Jail.


been ages since I've seen it as Gaol.... and programme. I prefer english over american.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/10/10)

Barley Belly said:


> I think you'll find in Australia it's Gaol, not the American Jail.



Not any more. The Australian government is more and more adopting US English.


----------



## Spoonta (28/10/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Not any more. The Australian government is more and more adopting US English.




and why do we have to be ******* yanks it shits me see all the kids not know how to where a ******* hat and talking in that yanke shit


----------



## manticle (29/10/10)

Some of you old farts need to listen to 'Johnny Cash: What is truth?' Older than most of you and even he could see that what people wear (not 'where') is less important than who they are.

Why the **** is the spelling of jail/gaol even relevant to this discussion?


----------



## petesbrew (29/10/10)

Spoonta said:


> and why do we have to be ******* yanks it shits me see all the kids not know how to where a ******* hat and talking in that yanke shit


The thing that's annoying - go on holidays to Europe, and you know on tour brochures, restaurant menu's, etc, the little flag's next to the different languages?
The first one's usually the American Flag - the Union Jack comes second.

But in the end, I like American & English style beers equally.


----------



## big d (29/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Nev-er ever.
> GB


And if i put money into a tip jar if you had one today Nev i would have walked out even poorer.  

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Spoonta (29/10/10)

Dav did you get home sober I never do


----------



## keifer33 (29/10/10)

Spoonta said:


> Dav did you get home sober I never do



Hope there isn't any drink driving...might find yourself in the gaol aka jail. :chug:


----------



## Scruffy (29/10/10)

[mild rant] 

Charge? Accept donations?
I know times are hard, but come on...
You greedy fu**ers!
Aren't you people missing the point?

What price friendship these days?

Surprised some folk aren't expecting a few coins for the words they type on forums... or smiling... or hosting a party in a new shirt (because it was a bit expensive...)?

You make beer for the love of it, and maybe share the love, Shirley?

Or you form a company.

However, even then, if you were James Wat or Mark Dickie, and your _mates_ popped ever for a chat, would you start rattling your tin in their faces?

Fucks sake people, get some perspective.

Charging a mate after offering him a beer, cheeses of Nazereth!!!

[/mild rant]

Good topic BTW...


----------



## chopdog (29/10/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Eh, I'm not a fan of it. For one it makes me feel like I look a bit skint and stingy, but also my friends tend to bring over beer, snacks etc when they come over for whatever reason. I also go over their place and have their beer and food- so in the end it all balances out. No need for a tip jar IMO.




thats what i think to


----------



## drtomc (29/10/10)

Yeah - I do it for the fun. I end up giving beer away to make space so I can brew the next one. 

A couple of L of beer? $3
Being told that your beer is so good you should give up your day job[*]? Priceless.

That said, my brother-in-law sometimes pays for ingredients so I can brew a batch for him, but that, as others have said, is different.

T.
[*] And that was goobrau, too!


----------



## joshuahardie (29/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I personally brew because I like the craft, the methods, the process. I pay to put ingredients through my setup in the various ways that I'm experimenting with, and I happen to end up with some free tasty beers at the end of it, a large fraction of which I give away. If my mates come over to share those free beers with me, then all the better. Some will do the same for me, others can't or won't, but that's fine.
> 
> A tip jar suggests that you're doing something above-and-beyond being a mate and sharing the love. Feedback and occasional compliments fill my tip jar just fine.


^^^
Could not agree with this more.
HB is my hobby and if my mates enjoy the spoils of my hobby I am very happy to oblige them.


----------



## Effect (29/10/10)

I brew WAY more than I can drink - mainly because I have a desire to experiment and experience different hops, malt, styles etc etc. If someone wants to help speed up this process by have a pint of two, and gives honest feedback of my beer, then I am a happy man.

I like the fact that people are used to paying ~$50 for a case of beer, and to drink yours for free they are pretty stoked. I like it that way!

I'll start a tip jar for my homebrew when I start charging people for food at my place!


----------



## drew9242 (29/10/10)

Can't wait to get me shed sorted and taps all ready to go with some beers. Then me mates can come round all the time for some beers on a friday arvo. Supplying a keg of beer for me mates party for the first time today. And i am actually really excited about it, and nervous. But no i am not charging for this, just want to get my beer out there and supply a bit of a novelty for the party bash.


----------



## Gout (29/10/10)

I have never charged, however i have had mates ask to buy it ( a few kegs) however i have never done this. (i end up drinking it)
I dont mind brewing for a birthday party now and then and always try to have beers on tap when people drop in. Some take advantage of this and visit drink as much as possible then leave but i think gee they must love the beer 

Some come over to watch when i brew, some bring nice beers for us to sample - all in all beer provides us a lot of fun.
One friend who only drank VB and was so defensive of it 3 years ago now wont touch it and now drinks mostly LCPA, German wheat's etc - i think my job is done


----------



## jbirbeck (29/10/10)

charge mates...nope. More than happy to provide beer for parties etc. No tip jar, nothing. I'll offer up my beer to drink to one and all. and they love it.

Family, I'll take a keg or two to family events - no charge even though they'll knock off the keg easy everytime. I get to enjoy it on the day and I get to brew again, they get nutted. Win-win-win.

But doing up something in the bottle for family that I otherwise wouldn't make...they can pay for the ingredients. I can't keep up with demand. I'll hand over bottles from left overs from filling the keg but a batch made especially for them (and there are 4 of them) $10-$15 ish. They offer it because they get better beer made to their wants/desires and they know it can cost more than that to get ingredients because they have bought ingredients for batches for me before. If they don't pay up, I don't ask, or pressure. The next one comes around and they get more beer but they better help me move house


----------



## Silo Ted (29/10/10)

> Some of you old farts need to listen to 'Johnny Cash: What is truth?' Older than most of you and even he could see that what people wear (not 'where') is less important than who they are.



Off topic. Confusing words from a guy whose very stage presence was in part designed around the "Man in Black" persona for so many years. Or were you being ironic? 

Back on topic. It pleases me that people often ask me for a few beers that one of their mates would love, guys I dont even know. I dont ask for money, but lately I have simply refused them. Why the heck should I shout beers to blokes I dont know, and lose bottles in the process? As for putting an accurate price on homebrew, including ingredients, petrol, labour @ $15 p/h or whatever the minimum wage is in this country, then it would be somewehere around $7 a bottle. As far as Im concerned, these strangers can go and drink a bottle of VB. 

As for mates, or even any invited guests to my house, the beer flows free for all.


----------



## QldKev (29/10/10)

I also think it depends on your setup.

If a mate drops in and you offer a drink - no charge.

If mates come around every friday night for beers always at your place, then I think it is fair then chip in towards costs. My neighbour over the back fence used to come over basically every Friday, Sat and Sundays for beers. Back then I was still drinking kits, and bottling. Occasionally he would turn up with a beer kit or two; also often on bottling day he would lend a hand; (since I was running 3 fermentors at that stage = 90 tallies I needed the help)

QldKev


----------



## Hoyt (29/10/10)

Just the satisfaction of having people want to drink beer that you made far out weighs what it costs. I had a great long weekend away with mates and it didnt matter one bit that the four kegs in the mobile bar i built for the weekend were empty i will do it again as the comments on the beer and bar was better than i thought it would be . Also a couple of guys are starting to brew now so its all good.


----------



## HarryB (29/10/10)

I can't see myself ever needing/wanting to charge people for brews (notwithstanding the fact that it is technically illegal).

Most homebrewers brew more than they can drink anyway and having a higher turn around means you can brew more often (after all, this is the fun part) and keep your kegged beers for getting a bit long in the tooth.

It's win-win.


----------



## MarkBastard (29/10/10)

manticle said:


> Some of you old farts need to listen to 'Johnny Cash: What is truth?' Older than most of you and even he could see that what people wear (not 'where') is less important than who they are.
> 
> Why the **** is the spelling of jail/gaol even relevant to this discussion?



I love that song.

Gee you have good taste in music manticle I must say.


----------



## MarkBastard (29/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Off topic. Confusing words from a guy whose very stage presence was in part designed around the "Man in Black" persona for so many years. Or were you being ironic?



The song isn't really about what young kids wear. It's about the older generation constantly not understanding the young generation and simply writing them off without trying to understand them. It ends with the message that the old people need to think about the fact that the young people will get older and inherit the world and hence the older people need to treat them better and guide them rather than just be stuck up about it.

Basically the kids are just trying to find the answers and the oldies are too busy bitching about them having long hair or other trivial things to give them the guidance all young people need, to find what 'truth' is.


----------



## mje1980 (29/10/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='697284' date='Oct 28 2010, 07:03 PM']I'll spell it programme till I die. I don't care what the government says. And it is still gaol too.[/quote]

Too bloody right!. What's next?? changing from mum to mom??. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Nick JD (29/10/10)

Charging mates to drink your homebrew is like putting "Donate" button on a web forum. :unsure: h34r: :lol:


----------



## QldKev (29/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Charging mates to drink your homebrew is like putting "Donate" button on a web forum. :unsure: h34r: :lol:




I was going to donate some money to you, but your donate button does not work. :unsure: 

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (29/10/10)

QldKev said:


> I was going to donate some money to you, but your donate button does not work. :unsure:



I get enough money from advertising, you don't need to.


----------



## Eater (29/10/10)

Instead of a tip jar, make it a swear jar

"F**k thats a good beer" - In the jar 

"Dude that beer is sh*t" - In the jar

"How much f**king hops went in that?"

and so on  

That way they are paying not for the beer but its effect, so far exempt from tax (but dont tell the gov, they will tax it)


----------



## Sammus (29/10/10)

I charge what the pub charges for a beer. If they aint willin to pay they can f*ck off down the local and drink VB.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/10/10)

> I charge what the pub charges for my beer.



Your beer is on tap at a pub?


----------



## Sammus (29/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Your beer is on tap at a pub?



lol, sure why not  fixed


----------



## stew.w (29/10/10)

ive got a tip jar on my fridge otherwise i wouldn't be able to brew as much, but i only expect my mates who come around every thursday or friday night to put money in it. if its someone from work or someone i dont see that often i dont care. if i have a party at my house i dont have a tip jar.
my mates are all for it. it means they hardly ever have to buy beer and its heaps cheaper, but also i get to brew more often.
i dont make money off it, it gets me enough to make another brew.

Stewart


----------



## Bubba Q (29/10/10)

I keep a money jar on my kegerator but it is for my use only. Whenever I have a few I just dump whatever gold coinage is in my wallet into the jar, when the jar is full I spend it all on more ingredients or equipment. 

I dont expect anyone else to contribute to it as it is my treat when mates drink my beer and like it.


----------



## manticle (29/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Off topic. Confusing words from a guy whose very stage presence was in part designed around the "Man in Black" persona for so many years. Or were you being ironic?




I think you missed my point. The lyrics are here: http://www.lyricsdepot.com/johnny-cash/what-is-truth.html 

The third verse in particular is relevant. Anyway enough off topic except to say Mark B - glad you got it. I like to think my taste is pretty good. Others may not agree.


----------



## bullsneck (29/10/10)

I didn't ever charge. Until I came back from OS, kegs empty, bit a pint full of gold and silver coins. Seems my housmate and his mates got thirsty. It still sits there, with a note on it saying 'Give That I May Brew'.


----------

